# A quick hello to all members from Freeditorial



## Freeditorial (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We are Freeditorial, digital publisher and e-book library. 

We are very pleased to join as friends of Writing Forums. Whether you think of yourself as a novice or a writing veteran, we hope to have open and direct communication with you and all writers and other members of this site. 


Freeditorial


----------



## TKent (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey there Freeditorial, 

We are glad you are here!


----------



## Cran (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Freeditorial, our first true corporate member. Although the possibility, and the option, has been in place for some years (long before I bought the forum), you are the first that I know of to make use of it. 

It may take some getting used to talking to a company rather than an individual. 

If you have any questions about where things are, our helpful guides are the Mentors (with the purple names); for anything about what is or is not allowed on the forum, our Supervisors (red) and Administrators (blue) are the best to ask. 

I hope you enjoy looking around and meeting our members.


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forums
:welcome:

This is certainly unusual. I suppose I should say Hi to all of you rather than anyone in particular. I must say that anyone who can help unravel the mysteries of publication is a welcome addition in my mind.

Please feel free to have a look around and ask any questions as need be. Good luck.


----------



## joshybo (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the site.  I'm rather new myself, but I very quickly learned that there are a lot of wonderful pieces being written here everyday by a wide variety of talented writers.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Hope you enjoy! There is something for everyone, friendly people and wonderful writers. If I can be of assistance, just let me know.    Peace always...Julia :sunny:


----------



## Gumby (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Freeditorial! We're happy you've joined us. 

Best, 
Gumby (Cindy)


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome! I'm sure you will be a valuable resource for members.


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

Well this is interesting. Welcome to the forums all the same.  It will be interesting to see what your presence on the forums will be like.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome! I look forward to learning more about Freeditorial. I hope you find your time here both pleasant and helpful.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh hell yeah! I need so many edits! I excel at many things including rubix cubes, old school Nintendo games, and socializing but not so much at grammars and writings and things.

Do make yourself at home and if you need any assistance as Cran pointed out, you have just to come looking for one of the violet.


----------



## Freeditorial (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes! We plan to post some publishing tips in the future. Until then if you have questions feel free to ask, private messages are welcome too


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome to the WF. Thank you for your interesting presence. 

I look forward to learning more about you.

BC


----------



## Awanita (Dec 5, 2014)

Osiyo and welcome to WF. I can't wait to read some of your tips and suggestions. Everyone here has been very helpful and now an added bonus. Enjoy. Awanita.


----------

